# 3rd Generation



## upnorthmn (Jun 14, 2009)

Now its my turn to keep this old building looking good.It was originally a hotel built in 1883. My Grandfather painted on this building since the 1950's. My dad has painted on it over the last 30 years and now I have the job. 

Stucco gets hand scraped,spot primed with Gaurdz, caulked, spot primed with elastomeric to bridge the paint edge and 1 full coat of elatomeric.











The wide boards were removed by a GC and replaced with pre-finished composite. The 3 bands of original wood cornice are being prepped and painted (Duration)by us.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That is so awesome! I love seeing old buildings lovingly cared for! That it is done by three generations is even better!
Congratulations! :thumbup:


----------



## Msargent (Jan 16, 2009)

I love that! no quick hit just a repeat customer over generations awesome keep up the great work!.:thumbup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------

